# Army Commemeration Hummer



## Velocity (Aug 1, 2005)

(NEWEST PICTURES AT BOTTOM)
Found an old gi joe hummer that i thought i could put a computer in... got to work today cutting it out and such trying to see if parts fit... the target is this







here is what i have so far... (reminder this mobo is a p3 and its very big... imagine the floppy drive as the hd...  also the no vid card yet but i put my 9700 in there as a reference and it will work ... and the psu isnt in any pics for i do not have a micro atx mother board or psu yet*if u have one and want to donate it i would be verry apreciative*... and these are just the first steps)


















Cd drive in humvee bed ^^^












Modded the frame to house the harddrive ^^^




A fan will be located under the hood  maybe a tornado for some real horse power under the hood^^^












Large mobo seems to fit fine on top of the bed^^




Everything but the psu fits :O^^^.. prolly gonna put a fan in the rear drivers side window and leds for head lights... and get some cathode running lights (its gonna be a snazzy hummer)

Also if i cant fit everything in micro atx form i will use an old lappy  lcd mod if that happens

UPDATES July 20_____________________________________________________________





Went to my local lowes and picked up my fav sprey paint^^^







If you look in the middle the canopy door is going to be a wm  ^^^







decided to chop the roof before i painted it..  fits quite well and looks way better^^^




Now it was time to cut down everything else...  used a soldier iron to weld the plastic to gether then sand it^^^




Hight comparasion smaller door after cut and bigger door before before^^^












Decided to paint everything but the undercarrage and the canopy^^^ (undercarage will remain black and the canopy needs cuts for the pci and agp slots ect.)


UPDATES July 21_____________________________________________________________



Put green paint on (couldnt find right color at lowes for desert camo, so decided to go forrest cammo)^^^








Drilled screw holes for fan and inserted an antec blue led fan (80mm)^^^








Cut down the acrilic for Windshield and cut new acrilic for windows^^^




Going to put an Lcd screen(if i can find one cheap enough *free*) or make a window mod
















New pics of the completed body... decided to leave top black for contrast^^^ (not cuz im lazy... i may do camo designs on the top... who knows)

UPDATES July 23_____________________________________________________________

This is the last update until i get the hardware... all the painting is done... everything looks about 100 times better in real life that the pictures do... the only paint i used were sharpies (heheh my lil secret) and a little paitence with them and they can look damn good.



Door after detailing^^^



Door after detailing plus bullet holes^^^



Hood after detailing and making custom handles on either side of fangrill^^^



How to make bullet holes with a soldiering iron^^^



After soldiering iron^^^



Painting Process... color hole silver (metal)



After painting you get your finished bullet hole/scratch^^^























Paint Finished^^^

Btw if anyone has any white, orange, or red leds that i can use for head, blinker, brake lights i would pay shipping


----------



## zAAm (Aug 1, 2005)

Try LSDiodes.com. They have very bright and powerful LED's for cheap...


----------



## wazzledoozle (Aug 1, 2005)

Wow thats nice    Love the bullet holes.


----------



## Anarion (Aug 1, 2005)

*20030605*

cough/**cough****CoUgH**​


----------



## keiph (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi,were Did You Put The Psu ?


----------



## Velocity (Aug 1, 2005)

Anarion good job but u should have done it in a corvett... i have bugs 

Keiph im going to buidl a trailer for the psu cuz it wouldnt fit inside of the truck even with micro atx


----------



## wazzledoozle (Aug 2, 2005)

V-e-l-o-c-i-t-Y said:
			
		

> Anarion good job but u should have done it in a corvett... i have bugs
> 
> Keiph im going to buidl a trailer for the psu cuz it wouldnt fit inside of the truck even with micro atx


You could get a small slimline PSU like this-
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817103143
or this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817104115


----------



## Anarion (Aug 2, 2005)

keiph said:
			
		

> Hi,were Did You Put The Psu ?


hi there. psu placed right behind  (trunck area) , & there were no space issue as u can see it's a ;D(mini)normal arx psu also with some cable mod-in...






			
				V-e-l-o-c-i-t-Y said:
			
		

> Anarion good job but u should have done it in a corvett... i have bugs
> 
> Keiph im going to buidl a trailer for the psu cuz it wouldnt fit inside of the truck even with micro atx


tnx,also i ain't done it , & yep u'll have alot issue with space.if ican say my comment about trailer 4 psu , u know ,  i'm sure u will face many probs first one 4 cooling it.just becarefull i have some very very bad memory's from psus & mod-ing 'em. 


& wazzle i think ur psus which refer to them,are some kind tall ,ai'nt !?


----------



## Velocity (Aug 2, 2005)

anarion do u have any micro atx p4 mobos lying around from your former projects?


----------



## keiph (Aug 2, 2005)

What kind'a trailer a chuck wagon,portable op's ,Jernas/rapier FSC.A.D.S.(Nice export from uk).


----------



## Anarion (Aug 2, 2005)

V-e-l-o-c-i-t-Y said:
			
		

> anarion do u have any micro atx p4 mobos lying around from your former projects?



sorry . i'm afraid of i must say no.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 4, 2005)

keiph said:
			
		

> What kind'a trailer a chuck wagon,portable op's ,Jernas/rapier FSC.A.D.S.(Nice export from uk).



Probaly a radio trailer or a S.a.m. launcher


----------



## keiph (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi, Theirs a portable GENNY (power station) for M.A.S.H. camps ,That would be a nice twist.


----------

